# If You Could Meet Any Famous Person, Past or Present



## Jill (Oct 23, 2008)

If you could meet any famous person (or people), past or present, who would you like to meet?

It doesn't have to be actually someone you admire, either. It could be someone you find interesting, someone you'd love to ask questions, etc. If you'd like, elaborate on why you'd like to meet that person / those people, and if they are not household names, describe who they are or were.

Here are some of the famous people I would choose to meet and have a conversation with if I could... I know, it's an eclectic list:


Stephen King
Dennis Miller
Nick Leeson -- he is the derivatives trader that the movie Rogue Trader is based on -- his actions caused the collapse of Barings Bank
Kurt Cobain
Harry Markowitz -- pioneer of Modern Portfolio Theory
Fannie Flagg
Ann Coulter
Jane Goodall
[SIZE=12pt]What about you folks? What famous people, past or present, would you like the chance to meet and have a conversation with?[/SIZE]


----------



## luckymeacres (Oct 23, 2008)

Andy Baldwin The Bachelor #10


----------



## stormo41 (Oct 23, 2008)

with out a doubt *Frank Sinatra*, and *Sammy Davis Jr.*

yes i have a rat pack poster framed in my living room, and yes i'm just about the only 20 year old person who cranks up their music while driving





-Vanessa


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmmm.

Madonna

David Beckham

Ellen Burstyn

Kate Winslet

Cate Blanchett

I'd love to meet Jane Goodall, too, Jill

Hmmmm....There must be more than that, but I just can't think...The three actresses I've listed are, IMO, the best actresses on film in the world. Love love love them


----------



## rockin r (Oct 23, 2008)

John Lennon, Jane Goodall, Princess Diana


----------



## JourneysEnd (Oct 23, 2008)

John Lennon


----------



## Leeana (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd like to meet Jill





That is a hard question to answer, but i think if i had to choose one person it would be Christopher Reeves


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 23, 2008)

OH so many....

Robin Williams

Lewis Black

Keana Reeves

Sandra Bullock

David Boreanaz

Will Ferrell

Mathew McConaughey

Stephen King

Def Leppard


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 23, 2008)

Jesus Christ

Einstein


----------



## CKC (Oct 23, 2008)

Ellen

Bonnie Hunt

Robin Williams(my brother was lucky enough to meet him while he was working in Iraq). He said he is so down to earth and funny(of course).

Julie Louis Dreyfuss

Sheri Shepherd

Whoopi Goldberg

There are so many more......


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 23, 2008)

Benjamin Franklin

Abraham Lincoln

Jane Austen

Louis Armstrong

Patsy Cline

Bradley Nowell

Jimmy Carter

J.K. Rowling

M. Ward

Billy Connolly

Judd Apatow

And Jane Goodall too--what an amazing woman!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 23, 2008)

Mother Theresa

Martin Luther King


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Oct 23, 2008)

Jesus Christ

Eleanor Roosevelt

Jonas Salk

All of the members of the band Alabama

Brian Wilson of the Beach Boys

Whoopi Goldberg

and though not famous would love to have met my paternal grandmother who was an amazing woman from all accounts


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Oct 23, 2008)

tupac

eminem

MLK jr

robin williams

chris rock

adam sandler

i am sure there is more but cant think of any


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oops wrong topic.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 23, 2008)

I know Marty would say The Beachboys!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Oct 23, 2008)

Any of the Founding Fathers, but especially Franklin and Jefferson. If I could I'd host a big Founding Fathers dinner.


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2008)

Very interesting responses so far and Leeana, you cracked me up!!!

Did any of you think (but didn't want to say) names like Hitler or serial killers? I did. I have always wondered if I met someone that was a "monster", would I be able to tell. I started this thread on another board unrelated to horses and some others said these (I didn't bring it up about bad people).


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 23, 2008)

That is interesting Jill. Yes they would be interesting people to meet BUT you would be visiting me in jail if that was the case. Hitler was a monster and so are all serial killers. I know what I would do to Bin Laden.


----------



## mininik (Oct 23, 2008)

Ghandi.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 23, 2008)

Interesting thread! If I could I wold LOVE to meet ........John Cusack




, George Strait, Rocky Dare, Cesar Milan. From the past I would have liked to have known and chatted with Geronimo, Custer, Wyat Earp, George Washington and some of the pioneer women I have read blogs and books of their travels across the prairies.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Oct 23, 2008)

Top of the list - Jimmy Buffett.

Jack Kennedy, FDR, Lincoln and Howard Hughes.

Would have liked to meet my grandfather, uncle Joe, and my great grandfather too - even though they're not famous.

Mark


----------



## PHF Fancy (Oct 23, 2008)

Charles Darwin

Christopher Columbus

Lewis & Clarke

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Shortpig (Oct 23, 2008)

George Strait

Elizabeth Taylor

Bill Cosby (He cracks me up)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 23, 2008)

Neat Topic

JFK....id ask him what he thinks of our country

Cat Stevens.....id tell him to pleassse make one more "album "

Jane Goodall.....Id ask her for my $$$ back b/c I went and listened to her a few yrs. ago....very expensive and all she did was ask the audience questions



I wish she told more stories about herself/live

Kurt Vonnegut....I wouldnt dare say ANYTHING to him....I'd just stare at him

All I can think of right now


----------



## Marty (Oct 23, 2008)

Jon Bon Jovi

The original Beach Boys

and

God.........I want some answers


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 24, 2008)

Harrison Ford- I still think he's hot

Robin Williams

Wilder, Gene- "strike that; reverse it!"

Jesus

The Dalai Lama- my friend says he's a great guy and pretty dang funny


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2008)

I love reading the responses here!!!





It's neat how many of you said Robin Williams. I used to be a fan but now, when he comes on XM Radio, I have to change the channel. He's too wound up for me



Yet I'll laugh at someone with really rotten humor like Jim Norton so I don't know what's wrong with me





Most of the people you've named, I'd also enjoy talking to if I had the chance


----------



## Carriage (Oct 24, 2008)

Buckskin gal said:


> Jesus ChristEinstein


Ya beat me to it Buckskin. Meeting the "Guy" who paid for your sin before you were even born HAS to be at the top of the list. That's ok, I'll wait for my appointment...





As far as a human bean as Mickey Rooney said once, and most fitting to the political season, a hero and fellow countryman, William Wallace.


----------



## Keri (Oct 24, 2008)

John Wayne.

I would love to meet with the generals of the civil war (always intersted me) and see their points on the war. It may be bittersweet and sad to know their destiny already.


----------



## Candice (Oct 24, 2008)

This is an entertaining thread. My top pics on the spur of the moment would be:

Bill Gates

Freddie Mercury

Steve Irwin

Marilyn Monroe

Dwight Yoakam

Michael Landon

Martha Stewart

Elvis

John Wayne

Talk about a "Potluck"


----------



## joylee123 (Oct 25, 2008)

Jacques Cousteau

Andy Griffith


----------



## bfogg (Oct 25, 2008)

I also would like to meet God!

Interesting thread!


----------



## minimule (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd love to meet Jimmy Buffett!

Tom Selleck tops my list though. Not only a hunk but a REAL cowboy!

Sam Elliott

Clint Eastwood

Teddy Roosevelt. I'd love to talk to him about all his African adventures.

Sarah Palin......she seems like she would be a good friend with a lot of the same interests.

One of my sister-in-laws has a photo of her as a very young child sitting in Geronimos lap.


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2008)

It has been really interesting reading your responses!!!


----------



## Seashells (Oct 26, 2008)

It would be fun to meet Lou Ferigno (the incredible hulk guy from the 80's and ex body builder champ) I don't know....he seems like a nice person. He's on "king of queens" from time to time.


----------

